
Traffic Congestion and Infant Health: Evidence from E-ZPass - moultano
https://www.nber.org/papers/w15413
======
PaulHoule
I was approaching a toll booth near Albany years ago seeing the incredible
queue of cars and I thought that getting an E-ZPass would be good for me but
also good for other people.

